# pangomm and glibmm installation problem



## robbtek (May 28, 2013)

```
mondounix.com# uname -a
FreeBSD mondounix.com 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT
```


```
mondounix.com# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pangomm/ && make install clean

===>   pangomm-2.28.4 depends on executable: gm4 - found
===>   pangomm-2.28.4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   pangomm-2.28.4 depends on shared library: glib-2.0 - found
===>   pangomm-2.28.4 depends on shared library: pcre - found
===>   pangomm-2.28.4 depends on shared library: cairo - found
===>   pangomm-2.28.4 depends on shared library: cairomm-1.0 - found
===>   pangomm-2.28.4 depends on shared library: glibmm-2.4 - not found
===>    Verifying install for glibmm-2.4 in /usr/ports/devel/glibmm
===>  Building for glibmm-2.34.1,1
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1'
Making all in tools
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/tools'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/tools'
Making all in glib/glibmm
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/glib/glibmm'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/glib/glibmm'
Making all in gio/giomm
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/gio/giomm'
/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/gnome-libtool  --tag=CXX   --mode=compile c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I../.. -I../../glib  -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"giomm\" -DGIOMM_BUILD=1 -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT dbussubtreevtable.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dbussubtreevtable.Tpo -c -o dbussubtreevtable.lo dbussubtreevtable.cc
gnome-libtool: compile:  c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I../.. -I../../glib -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"giomm\" -DGIOMM_BUILD=1 -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include -Wall -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT dbussubtreevtable.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dbussubtreevtable.Tpo -c dbussubtreevtable.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/dbussubtreevtable.o
dbussubtreevtable.cc:125:39: error: redefinition of 'vtable' with a different type: 'const Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable *' vs 'Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable *'
    const Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable* vtable =
                                      ^
dbussubtreevtable.cc:117:29: note: previous definition is here
  Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable* vtable =
                            ^
dbussubtreevtable.cc:129:22: error: const_cast from 'Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable *' to 'Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable *' is not allowed
    *out_user_data = const_cast<Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable*>(vtable);
                     ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dbussubtreevtable.cc:131:12: error: cannot initialize return object of type 'const GDBusInterfaceVTable *' (aka 'const _GDBusInterfaceVTable *') with an rvalue of type 'GDBusSubtreeVTable *' (aka '_GDBusSubtreeVTable *')
    return vtable->gobj();
           ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
3 errors generated.
gmake[2]: *** [dbussubtreevtable.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/gio/giomm'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glibmm.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pangomm.
```


```
mondounix.com# cd /usr/ports/devel/glibmm/ && make install clean
===>  Building for glibmm-2.34.1,1
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1'
Making all in tools
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/tools'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/tools'
Making all in glib/glibmm
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/glib/glibmm'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/glib/glibmm'
Making all in gio/giomm
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/gio/giomm'
/bin/sh /usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/gnome-libtool  --tag=CXX   --mode=compile c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H   -I.. -I../.. -I../../glib  -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"giomm\" -DGIOMM_BUILD=1 -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include    -Wall -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT dbussubtreevtable.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dbussubtreevtable.Tpo -c -o dbussubtreevtable.lo dbussubtreevtable.cc
gnome-libtool: compile:  c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I../.. -I../../glib -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"giomm\" -DGIOMM_BUILD=1 -I/usr/local/include/sigc++-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/sigc++-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include/gio-unix-2.0/ -pthread -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/include -Wall -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -MT dbussubtreevtable.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/dbussubtreevtable.Tpo -c dbussubtreevtable.cc  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/dbussubtreevtable.o
dbussubtreevtable.cc:125:39: error: redefinition of 'vtable' with a different type: 'const Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable *' vs 'Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable *'
    const Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable* vtable =
                                      ^
dbussubtreevtable.cc:117:29: note: previous definition is here
  Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable* vtable =
                            ^
dbussubtreevtable.cc:129:22: error: const_cast from 'Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable *' to 'Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable *' is not allowed
    *out_user_data = const_cast<Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable*>(vtable);
                     ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dbussubtreevtable.cc:131:12: error: cannot initialize return object of type 'const GDBusInterfaceVTable *' (aka 'const _GDBusInterfaceVTable *') with an rvalue of type 'GDBusSubtreeVTable *' (aka '_GDBusSubtreeVTable *')
    return vtable->gobj();
           ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
3 errors generated.
gmake[2]: *** [dbussubtreevtable.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/gio/giomm'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glibmm.
```

Thanks for help*.*


----------



## robbtek (May 28, 2013)

Same problem with update of atkmm.


```
mondounix.com# portmaster -GbwD --no-confirm atkmm
....
3 errors generated.
gmake[2]: *** [dbussubtreevtable.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/gio/giomm'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
```


----------



## robbtek (May 30, 2013)

Other information about my problem:


```
mondounix.com# portsnap fetch update
mondounix.com# pkgdb -fu

mondounix.com# pkg check -da
accessibility/atkmm has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
textproc/libxml++26 has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
devel/qt4-help has a missing dependency: textproc/qt4-clucene
devel/qt4-qdbusviewer has a missing dependency: textproc/qt4-clucene

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 2 issue(s) in total with your package database.

pkg: Package 'devel/glibmm' was not found in the repositories
pkg: Package 'textproc/qt4-clucene' was not found in the repositories

>>> Unable to find packages for installation.
```


----------



## robbtek (May 30, 2013)

```
devel/qt4-help has a missing dependency: textproc/qt4-clucene
devel/qt4-qdbusviewer has a missing dependency: textproc/qt4-clucene

pkg: Package 'textproc/qt4-clucene' was not found in the repositories
```


```
mondounix.com# cd /usr/ports/textproc/qt4-clucene/
mondounix.com# make install clean
...
clang++ -c -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -O2 -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -w -pthread -D_THREAD_SAFE -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQHELP_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT3_SUPPORT -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_USE_QSTRINGBUILDER -D_BUILD_FOR_QT_ -DLUCENE_DISABLE_MEMTRACKING -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_CORE_LIB -DQT_HAVE_MMX -DQT_HAVE_3DNOW -DQT_HAVE_SSE -DQT_HAVE_MMXEXT -DQT_HAVE_SSE2 -DQT_HAVE_SSE3 -DQT_HAVE_SSSE3 -DQT_HAVE_SSE4_1 -DQT_HAVE_SSE4_2 -DQT_HAVE_AVX -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I/usr/local/share/qt4/mkspecs/freebsd-clang -I. -I../../../../include/QtCore -I../../../../include -I/usr/ports/textproc/qt4-clucene/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.4/include/QtCLucene -I.rcc/release-shared -I. -I.. -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/analysis -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/analysis/standard -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/config -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/debug -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/document -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/index -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/queryParser -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/search -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/store -I../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/util -I.moc/release-shared -I/usr/local/include/qt4 -I/usr/local/include -o .obj/release-shared/Term.o ../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/index/Term.cpp
../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/index/SegmentMerger.cpp:267:22: error: redefinition of 'reader'
        IndexReader* reader = NULL;
                     ^
../../../../src/3rdparty/clucene/src/CLucene/index/SegmentMerger.cpp:209:18: note: previous definition is here
    IndexReader* reader = NULL;
                 ^
1 error generated.
*** [.obj/release-shared/SegmentMerger.o] Error code 1
1 error
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/qt4-clucene.
```


----------



## robbtek (May 31, 2013)

I don*'*t understand why pangomm searches for glibmm-2.4.


```
pangomm-2.28.4 depends on shared library: glibmm-2.4 - not found
```

And I don*'*t solve any previous problem.

Thanks.


----------



## robbtek (May 31, 2013)

Same problem with clang.


```
mondounix.com# cat /etc/make.conf

CC=clang
CXX=clang++
CPP=clang-cpp

# added by use.perl 2013-05-23 14:38:35
PERL_VERSION=5.16.2
WITH_PKGNG=yes
```


```
mondounix.com# cd /usr/ports/devel/glibmm/ && make install clean
...
dbussubtreevtable.cc:125:39: error: redefinition of 'vtable' with a different type: 'const Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable *' vs 'Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable *'
    const Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable* vtable =
                                      ^
dbussubtreevtable.cc:117:29: note: previous definition is here
  Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable* vtable =
                            ^
dbussubtreevtable.cc:129:22: error: const_cast from 'Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable *' to 'Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable *' is not allowed
    *out_user_data = const_cast<Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable*>(vtable);
                     ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dbussubtreevtable.cc:131:12: error: cannot initialize return object of type 'const GDBusInterfaceVTable *' (aka 'const _GDBusInterfaceVTable *') with an rvalue of type 'GDBusSubtreeVTable *' (aka '_GDBusSubtreeVTable *')
    return vtable->gobj();
           ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
3 errors generated.
gmake[2]: *** [dbussubtreevtable.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1/gio/giomm'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.34.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glibmm.
```


----------



## robbtek (Aug 12, 2013)

```
mondounix.com# pkg check -da

[root@freebsd9-64bit ~]# pkg check -da
devel/ORBit2 has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
ports-mgmt/packagekit has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
databases/akonadi has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
www/mod_dnssd has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
accessibility/atkmm has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
accessibility/atkmm has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
net/avahi-app has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
sysutils/consolekit has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/dbus-glib has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/desktop-file-utils has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/eggdbus has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
textproc/enchant has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
mail/gmime24 has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
x11/gnome-menus has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
sysutils/hal has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
sysutils/hal-info has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/json-glib has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
misc/kde4-shared-mime-info has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/libIDL has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/libbonobo has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
textproc/libcroco has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/libgee has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
print/libgnomecups has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
print/libgnomeprint has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
net/libmms has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/liboobs has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
math/libqalculate has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
net-im/libtelepathy has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
x11/libxklavier has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
textproc/libxml++26 has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
textproc/libxml++26 has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
net/linphone-base has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
net-im/loudmouth has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
net-im/meanwhile has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
sysutils/policykit has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
sysutils/polkit has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
sysutils/polkit-qt has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
graphics/poppler-glib has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/py-dbus has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/py-gobject has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/py-orbit has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
net-im/telepathy-python has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/qt4-help has a missing dependency: textproc/qt4-clucene
devel/qt4-qdbusviewer has a missing dependency: textproc/qt4-clucene
misc/shared-mime-info has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
sysutils/system-tools-backends has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
net-im/telepathy-glib has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
net-im/telepathy-idle has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
net-im/telepathy-logger has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
sysutils/upower has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
x11-drivers/xf86-input-vmmouse has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
x11-servers/xorg-server has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
x11-servers/xorg-vfbserver has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
```

I read the file /usr/ports/UPDATING*.*


```
20130731:
  AFFECTS: users of glib20
  AUTHOR: kwm@FreeBSD.org

  The devel/gio-fam-backend port was removed in the glib 2.36 update.
  Since the gio-fam-backend port was used in USE_GNOME=glib20, all
  dependencies need to be rebuilt. The removal of gio-fam-backend isn't
  critical, glib20 using programs should work just fine if the port is still
  installed. It is not clear however, if glib20 will use the new kqueue
  backend or the old fam backend.

  Note that users of pkg packages can just run the pkg delete command after
  their next update.

  # portmaster -r gio-fam-backend
  # pkg_delete gio-fam-backend-\* (for pkgng: pkg delete gio-fam-backend)
  # portmaster -a

  or

  # portupgrade -rf gio-fam-backend
  # pkg_delete gio-fam-backend-\* (for pkgng: pkg delete gio-fam-backend)
  # portupgrade -a
```

I'm confused


----------



## kpa (Aug 12, 2013)

You need to recompile those installed ports that still depending on devel/gio-fam-backend. The dependencies do not go away with the installation of the new devel/glib20 because the dependencies are stored permanently (copied, not linked in other words) to the PKGNG database entry of the package.


----------



## robbtek (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok, I've solved some problem. The new situation is:


```
mondounix.com# pkg check -da
accessibility/atkmm has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
accessibility/atkmm has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
textproc/libxml++26 has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
textproc/libxml++26 has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/qt4-help has a missing dependency: textproc/qt4-clucene
devel/qt4-qdbusviewer has a missing dependency: textproc/qt4-clucene

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 3 issue(s) in total with your package database.

The following packages will be installed:

        Reinstalling python27-2.7.5_1 (needed shared library changed)
        Installing perl: 5.14.4
        Installing gio-fam-backend: 2.34.3
        Installing qt4-clucene: 4.8.4
        Installing glibmm: 2.34.1,1

The installation will require 56 MB more space

0 B to be downloaded

>>> Try to fix the missing dependencies [y/N]: y

....
pkg: WARNING: locally installed perl-5.16.3 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/xsubpp.1.gz with:
        - perl-5.14.4

>>> Summary of actions performed:

devel/glibmm dependency failed to be fixed
devel/gio-fam-backend dependency failed to be fixed
textproc/qt4-clucene dependency failed to be fixed

>>> There are still missing dependencies.
>>> You are advised to try fixing them manually.
```


----------



## robbtek (Aug 13, 2013)

Solved for python27 but not for other packages*.*

```
mondounix.com# pkg install python27   
Updating repository catalogue
The following 1 packages will be installed:

        Reinstalling python27-2.7.5_1 (needed shared library changed)

The installation will require 79 kB more space

0 B to be downloaded

Proceed with installing packages [y/N]: y
Checking integrity... done
[1/1] Reinstalling python27-2.7.5_1... done
```


```
mondounix.com# pkg check -da
accessibility/atkmm has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
accessibility/atkmm has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
textproc/libxml++26 has a missing dependency: devel/glibmm
textproc/libxml++26 has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
devel/qt4-help has a missing dependency: textproc/qt4-clucene
devel/qt4-qdbusviewer has a missing dependency: textproc/qt4-clucene

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 3 issue(s) in total with your package database.

The following packages will be installed:

        Installing perl: 5.14.4
        Installing gio-fam-backend: 2.34.3
        Installing qt4-clucene: 4.8.4
        Installing glibmm: 2.34.1,1
```

I have tried to set the dependency to an updated version of perl, but no luck.


```
mondounix.com# pkg set -o lang/perl5.14:lang/perl5.16
Change origin from lang/perl5.14 to lang/perl5.16 for all dependencies? [y/N]: y
```


----------



## robbtek (Aug 13, 2013)

glibmm does not want to update. I also tried other solutions.


```
mondounix.com# portmaster -o lang/perl5.16 lang/perl5.14
mondounix.com# portmaster devel/glibmm

....
dbussubtreevtable.cc:125:39: error: redefinition of 'vtable' with a different type: 'const Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable *' vs 'Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable *'
    const Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable* vtable =
                                      ^
dbussubtreevtable.cc:117:29: note: previous definition is here
  Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable* vtable =
                            ^
dbussubtreevtable.cc:129:22: error: const_cast from 'Gio::DBus::SubtreeVTable *' to 'Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable *' is not allowed
    *out_user_data = const_cast<Gio::DBus::InterfaceVTable*>(vtable);
                     ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dbussubtreevtable.cc:131:12: error: cannot initialize return object of type 'const GDBusInterfaceVTable *' (aka 'const _GDBusInterfaceVTable *') with an rvalue of type 'GDBusSubtreeVTable *' (aka '_GDBusSubtreeVTable *')
    return vtable->gobj();
           ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~
3 errors generated.
gmake[2]: *** [dbussubtreevtable.lo] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.36.2/gio/giomm'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/devel/glibmm/work/glibmm-2.36.2'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/glibmm.

===>>> make failed for devel/glibmm
===>>> Aborting update
```


----------



## robbtek (Aug 13, 2013)

I've solved the problem, using a different version of gcc


```
mondounix.com# portsclean -CDD
mondounix.com# portsnap fetch update
mondounix.com# portsdb -Fu
```

gcc48


```
mondounix.com# portmaster devel/glibmm
mondounix.com# portmaster accessibility/atkmm
mondounix.com# portmaster textproc/qt4-clucene
mondounix.com# portmaster devel/qt4-help
mondounix.com# portmaster devel/qt4-qdbusviewer
mondounix.com# portmaster graphics/cairomm
mondounix.com# portmaster databases/mysql55-client
mondounix.com# portmaster databases/mysql55-server
...
Installing glibmm-2.36.2,1... done
Installing atkmm-2.22.6... done
Installing qt4-clucene-4.8.4... done
Installing qt4-help-4.8.4... done
Installing qt4-qdbusviewer-4.8.4... done
Installing cairomm-1.10.0_1... done
Installing mysql-client-5.5.33... done
Installing mysql-server-5.5.33... done
```

gcc42


```
mondounix.com# portmaster databases/firebird25-client
mondounix.com# portmaster databases/firebird25-server
mondounix.com# portmaster multimedia/cuse4bsd-kmod
...
Installing firebird-client-2.5.2_1... done
Installing firebird-server-2.5.2_1... done
Installing cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.30... done
```


----------



## robbtek (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't understand why if I try to check for new packages with _the following_ command, there is nothing to update.


```
mondounix.com# pkg version -vL '='
```

If I try with `pkg check`, the result is:


```
mondounix.com# pkg check -da
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
textproc/libxml++26 has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 1 issue(s) in total with your package database.

The following packages will be installed:

        Installing perl: 5.14.4
        Installing gio-fam-backend: 2.34.3

The installation will require 46 MB more space

0 B to be downloaded

>>> Try to fix the missing dependencies [y/N]: N
>>> Summary of actions performed:

devel/gio-fam-backend dependency failed to be fixed

>>> There are still missing dependencies.
>>> You are advised to try fixing them manually.
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 13, 2013)

Missing dependency does not mean that there are out of date packages, it just says that an installed package depends on a package that has been removed (by force in this case it looks like). Recompile the two ports and the missing dependencies should disappear.


----------



## robbtek (Aug 13, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Missing dependency does not mean that there are out of date packages, it just says that an installed package depends on a package that has been removed (by force in this case it looks like). Recompile the two ports and the missing dependencies should disappear.



Sorry, what ports I must recompile*?*


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 13, 2013)

See /usr/ports/UPDATING, entry 20130731 first.  (Always, yes always, read /usr/ports/UPDATING before installing or updating ports.)


----------



## robbtek (Aug 13, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> See /usr/ports/UPDATING, entry 20130731 first.  (Always, yes always, read /usr/ports/UPDATING before installing or updating ports.)



Thanks for reply.

I have read /usr/ports/UPDATING, and use this procedure, but not luck.


```
mondounix.com# portmaster -r gio-fam-backend
mondounix.com# pkg delete gio-fam-backend
mondounix.com# portmaster -a
```

And I have tried to recompile cairomm


```
mondounix.com# cd /usr/ports/graphics/cairomm
mondounix.com# make deinstall clean && make install clean
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 13, 2013)

These two:


```
mondounix.com# pkg check -da
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
textproc/libxml++26 has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend
```


----------



## robbtek (Aug 13, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> These two:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




```
mondounix.com# cd /usr/ports/graphics/cairomm
mondounix.com# make deinstall clean && make install clean

===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for cairomm-1.10.0_1
Installing cairomm-1.10.0_1... done
===>  Cleaning for cairomm-1.10.0_1

mondounix.com# cd /usr/ports/textproc/libxml++26
mondounix.com# make deinstall clean && make install clean

...
/bin/sh ./libtool  --tag=CXX   --mode=link g++48 -Wall -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -o examples/dom_build/dom_build examples/dom_build/main.o libxml++/libxml++-2.6.la -lxml2 -lglibmm-2.4 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -L/usr/local/lib -lsigc-2.0   
libtool: link: g++48 -Wall -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -o examples/dom_build/.libs/dom_build examples/dom_build/main.o  libxml++/.libs/libxml++-2.6.so -L/usr/lib -L/usr/local/lib /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so -lz -llzma -lm /usr/local/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so /usr/local/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libffi.so /usr/local/lib/libglib-2.0.so /usr/local/lib/libpcre.so /usr/local/lib/libintl.so /usr/local/lib/libiconv.so /usr/local/lib/libsigc-2.0.so -pthread -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
libxml++/.libs/libxml++-2.6.so: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_hook(std::__detail::_List_node_base*)'
/usr/local/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so: undefined reference to `std::__detail::_List_node_base::_M_unhook()'
libxml++/.libs/libxml++-2.6.so: undefined reference to `std::ctype<char>::_M_widen_init() const'
collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
gmake[1]: *** [examples/dom_build/dom_build] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/textproc/libxml++26/work/libxml++-2.34.2'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml++26.

mondounix.com# pkg check -da
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: textproc/libxml++26
graphics/cairomm has a missing dependency: devel/gio-fam-backend

>>> Missing package dependencies were detected.
>>> Found 2 issue(s) in total with your package database.

The following packages will be installed:

        Installing perl: 5.14.4
        Installing gio-fam-backend: 2.34.3
        Installing libxml++: 2.34.2

The installation will require 46 MB more space

0 B to be downloaded

>>> Try to fix the missing dependencies [y/N]: N
>>> Summary of actions performed:

textproc/libxml++26 dependency failed to be fixed
devel/gio-fam-backend dependency failed to be fixed

>>> There are still missing dependencies.
>>> You are advised to try fixing them manually.
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 14, 2013)

Are you compiling everything with the same gcc48 compiler? Mixing different compilers when C++ code is involved may cause unforeseen troubles.


----------



## robbtek (Aug 14, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Are you compiling everything with the same gcc48 compiler? Mixing different compilers when C++ code is involved may cause unforeseen troubles.



I used gcc48 to compile the following packages


```
mondounix.com# portmaster devel/glibmm
mondounix.com# portmaster accessibility/atkmm
mondounix.com# portmaster textproc/qt4-clucene
mondounix.com# portmaster devel/qt4-help
mondounix.com# portmaster devel/qt4-qdbusviewer
mondounix.com# portmaster graphics/cairomm
mondounix.com# portmaster databases/mysql55-client
mondounix.com# portmaster databases/mysql55-server
...
Installing glibmm-2.36.2,1... done
Installing atkmm-2.22.6... done
Installing qt4-clucene-4.8.4... done
Installing qt4-help-4.8.4... done
Installing qt4-qdbusviewer-4.8.4... done
Installing cairomm-1.10.0_1... done
Installing mysql-client-5.5.33... done
Installing mysql-server-5.5.33... done
```

Also, I dont understand why pkg want_s_ to install perl v5.14.4*.*


----------

